# Let's see some high school pics!



## applecruncher

(Maybe senior yearbook photo). I want to see some hairdos….girls and guys. Here’s mine – 1968 after ditching the cat-eye glasses and getting contacts. (Paging SeaBreeze or AZ Jim for more help with sizing).


----------



## Ameriscot

High school grad photo.  1970.


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful pictures ladies..I don't have any because although I had them taken every year at senior school  as did all the kids,  my parents wouldn't pay for them ..so I never got one to keep like everyone else did in my class


----------



## applecruncher

Ameriscot - cute! Love the hair. Looks like many girls in my hs yearbook. 

{{{Holly}}}


*Okay, MORE! MORE!*


----------



## AprilT

Very pretty ladies.  I only have one picture that's post High School maybe by one or two years, not even sure if I can find that one at the moment and then only others in my 20'2.

AC, there is someone you remind me of in that pic you posted, not sure if it's someone I've seen in person, but, more likely an actress.


----------



## Lon

O Boy did this ever take some digging. Me and a few 1952 High School Classmates. Pic taken from year book with my I Phone. My friend and classmate Joe Taniguchi was interred with his family during WW2. His older brother fought in Italy and was heavily decorated.


----------



## Josiah

Senior Prom 1952


----------



## applecruncher

Love those pics, Lon, Josiah!

AprilT, oh gee, there are SO MANY beautiful actresses I look like......hard to pick just one. :tongue: 












:lofl: :lofl: :lofl:


----------



## AprilT

applecruncher said:


> Love those pics, Lon, Josiah!
> 
> AprilT, oh gee, there are SO MANY beautiful actresses I look like......hard to pick just one. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lofl: :lofl: :lofl:



Honestly, it's making me nuts trying to place the face to the person you look so much like, really pretty.


----------



## applecruncher

Thank you, AprilT.  (I'm being a brat...can't resist...  )


----------



## 911

How come the girls always look better than the guys?


----------



## applecruncher

Another interesting hairdo, QS.   You look quite prim and demure.


----------



## AprilT

Agree with you Ameriscot, both the men and the ladies look great and I wouldn't say it unless I meant it, I would just keep it to myself if I thought otherwise.


----------



## QuickSilver

applecruncher said:


> Another interesting hairdo, QS.   You look quite prim and demure.



That was a near perfect 1966 "Bubble"   lol!!


----------



## Debby

Oh my, all so young!  What happened to all of us?    Did we get stuck in some weird time warp because it seems like yesterday!

Sorry no pictures from me of that era.  Too busy doing things I shouldn't have to bother with school and photos?  Pfft, who needs photos?  Silly girl.  But you all looked so sweet and fresh!


----------



## Pappy

Wow....wish you gals were in my class. Pretty, one and all. :sentimental:


----------



## AZ Jim

applecruncher said:


> (Maybe senior yearbook photo). I want to see some hairdos….girls and guys. Here’s mine – 1968 after ditching the cat-eye glasses and getting contacts. (_Paging SeaBreeze or AZ Jim for more help with sizing_).
> 
> 
> View attachment 17861



Here is an online resizer.  Play with it and you'll be a pro in no time.  http://resizeyourimage.com/EN/#tran...&selection_height=335&zoom=1048&demomode=true


----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## Pappy

Look at you, Jim. You handsome devil you. layful:


----------



## AZ Jim

Pappy said:


> Look at you, Jim. You handsome devil you. layful:



Awwwww come on now Pappy, I ain't got no money to hand  ya....


----------



## Pappy

:lol1:


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy's right tho' Jim...you were/still are  a handsome devil...and that photo was taken the year I was born.. :wiggle:


----------



## hollydolly

Josiah said:


> Senior Prom 1952
> 
> View attachment 17864




That's a lovely photo Josiah, did that young lady become Mrs Josiah?


----------



## applecruncher

Thanks, Jim.

Great pic! 





> What happened to all of us? Did we get stuck in some weird time warp because it seems like yesterday!



Exactly what I was thinking, Debby!


----------



## Josiah

hollydolly said:


> That's a lovely photo Josiah, did that young lady become Mrs Josiah?



Thank you Holly, no we lost touch after I went away to college. I married a college classmate.


----------



## Louis

Pic taken circa 1960 for HS yearbook.


----------



## applecruncher

A real crewcut...


----------



## Louis

applecruncher said:


> A real crewcut...


I had one of the best "flattop" haircuts in the school; sadly, my grades did not live up to my hairstyle.


----------



## Pappy

Mickey said:


> I don't show this pic to many people - I laugh every time I see it.  Still have the old cat eye glasses, though I don't wear them, even if I could see out of them these days. This was taken in my junior year.View attachment 17877



I have a picture of my wife, when she was in school, that looks a lot like you. She also had the cat glasses and similar hairstyle. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## NancyNGA

The hairstyle is so, uh, shall we say, "tall", I wasn't going to post this, then thought about cropping the top 6 inches first, 
but here goes.  Also the good old cateye glasses.


----------



## applecruncher

Love it, NancyNGA.   Don't touch the hair!


----------



## ~Lenore

*My senior year I was 17.






*


----------



## applecruncher

Oh, I love this thread.


----------



## Pappy

Me too, Apple. Such fine looking folks.


----------



## AprilT

I like it too, I've tried finding a copy of my yearbook picture, it's not been easy.  My old school has gone through a few revivals, it was an all girls school, then co-ed after I left, now, I'm not sure of what's going on with it anymore, but, I hoping one day, I'll be able to get an old picture from their buried files.    I graduated from Walton High School, Bronx, NY class of '77.


----------



## applecruncher

> class of '77.



A baby.


----------



## AprilT

applecruncher said:


> A baby.



Does it help that I graduated a year possibly two, (I had a very difficult childhood,) behind?


----------



## AprilT

AprilT said:


> Does it help that I graduated a year possibly two,  behind?




OK, I just did the math, it was a year, I was one year behind.


----------



## applecruncher

AprilT - well, you were in hs during the height of disco. Yay! 

btw I was on a televised regional dance show in 1964....(kinda like a local American Bandstand, although it was broadcast statewide.)  Let me put it this way:  ya'll are lucky I don't have a tape/video.  Tore....the...floor...up!   )


----------



## AprilT

applecruncher said:


> AprilT - well, you were in hs during the height of disco. Yay!
> 
> btw I was on a televised regional dance show in 1964....(kinda like a local American Bandstand, although it was broadcast statewide.)  Let me put it this way:  ya'll are lucky I don't have a tape/video.  Tore....the...floor...up!   )



Yes, I was having a blast music wise, Donna Summer and her "Love to Love you baby, was my song, ooh la, la.  Yaws was biting and The bee Gees were staying alive.


----------



## applecruncher

Ours was "Dance-O-Rama" - later renamed "Dance Party".  I thought of it when I saw the movin "Hairspray".

Also remember watching "Shindig" and "Hullabaloo".....girls dancing in cages.


----------



## AZ Jim

I looked for this the other day and couldn't find it, today I stumbled upon it.

This was on school grounds a week or two before graduation....About a week later I enlisted in the US Coast Guard.


----------



## applecruncher

oooohhhh, wait till Holly sees THIS.   Jim you are very photogenic. The camera likes you.


----------



## AZ Jim

I dunno about that but thanks anyhow.


----------



## Ameriscot

applecruncher said:


> Ours was "Dance-O-Rama" - later renamed "Dance Party".  I thought of it when I saw the movin "Hairspray".
> 
> Also remember watching "Shindig" and "Hullabaloo".....girls dancing in cages.



I remember Shindig and Hullabaloo as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hot looking folks here!  :bigwink:


----------



## QuickSilver

Twist, Jerk, Swim, Mashed Potatoes, Watusi, Monkey, Pony, Stroll, Limbo, I'm sure there are more


----------



## applecruncher

QuickSilver said:


> Twist, Jerk, Swim, Mashed Potatoes, Watusi, Monkey, Pony, Stroll, Limbo, I'm sure there are more




Good summary.  My older brother (a good dancer) split his pants a couple times ....doing the splits! :lofl:  We used to wear madras checked shirts and white jeans to the dance club.  Sometimes they had a "Battle of the Bands".


----------



## Ken N Tx

Dam...My wife just walked by and asked who are these women I am looking at!!!!!


----------



## Pappy

QuickSilver said:


> Twist, Jerk, Swim, Mashed Potatoes, Watusi, Monkey, Pony, Stroll, Limbo, I'm sure there are more



Lol...sounds like names of different soups, QS. :sentimental:

Sorry, it's early here. Remember something we use to call "dirty"dancing?  Pretty mild by today's standards.


----------



## QuickSilver

Pappy said:


> Lol...sounds like names of different soups, QS. :sentimental:
> 
> Sorry, it's early here. Remember something we use to call "dirty"dancing?  Pretty mild by today's standards.



For sure...  have you seen that "twerking" thing?   Yikes!!


----------



## Warrigal

High School photos in Australia back in the fifties look a lot different to your American ones.

For a start, no individual photos. I've snipped this out of the class photo, Year 8, 1956.




I'm in the middle and we are all wearing our Winter school uniforms.
This is a public school, as in government school.


----------



## Louis

Ken N Tx said:


> Dam...My wife just walked by and asked who are these women I am looking at!!!!!View attachment 17909


Busted! I hope you have a comfortable sofa, Ken.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I think this pic has been posted before but here goes. This was taken about three months before I got married.....


----------



## Josiah

Thanks Mrs. R, I really like the hair. and I sure you'll get some additional compliments. That quizzical expression (eyes) seems a bit out of character for you


----------



## applecruncher

Cute Mrs. R, and yet another great bouffant hairdo!


----------



## Josiah

That's just a wonderful picture DW. I just love the uniforms even down to the same identical shoes worn by each girl. You all look a bit young to be graduating from high school.


----------



## applecruncher

Agree with Josiah, DW.  The faces look very young.


----------



## Louis

Wow! The girls here are stunning. 

Water...I need water!!   :love_heart:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Josiah said:


> Thanks Mrs. R, I really like the hair. and I sure you'll get some additional compliments. That quizzical expression (eyes) seems a bit out of character for you



LOL-I have a FB friend whom I went to school with and just reconnected with a couple of years ago. She said at the time that she always loved my "mysterious eyes" lol. They`re just "mysterious",I think, because they are dark brown and I am very blonde. Should be blue. Also very dep set.


----------



## Warrigal

Josiah said:


> That's just a wonderful picture DW. I just love the uniforms even down to the same identical shoes worn by each girl. You all look a bit young to be graduating from high school.


 We weren't graduating. It was just a photo taken for the annual school magazine.  We were all about 13 at that time. Uniform was very strict, right down to the black lace up leather shoes.

There were no graduation photos and we only had one other photo taken in the five years of high school. We didn't have graduation ceremonies. Just a farewell assembly on our last day of school. Graduations were for university students, not school kids.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## QuickSilver

Ohhh..  Ken... just look at those dreamy eyes...  Ladies.. does Elvis come to mind??   Handsome devil!


----------



## Ken N Tx

QuickSilver said:


> Ohhh..  Ken... just look at those dreamy eyes...  Ladies.. does Elvis come to mind??   Handsome devil!



Kookie

Lane Tech


----------



## QuickSilver

Ken N Tx said:


> Kookie
> 
> Lane Tech



Yes!  Edward Burns!     You went to Lane?   I went to Kelly..  But.. worlds apart though.. the South and the North are two different cities...


----------



## Ken N Tx

QuickSilver said:


> Yes!  Edward Burns!     You went to Lane?   I went to Kelly..  But.. worlds apart though.. the South and the North are two different cities...



At the time, Lane was an all male school..


----------



## QuickSilver

My great Aunt used to live at the corner of Western and Belmont, so that's the only reason I know Lane existed.  Back in the day, the North side was a different world.  Still is in some respects..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Ohhh..  Ken... just look at those dreamy eyes...  Ladies.. does Elvis come to mind??   Handsome devil!



You're right.  Those are dreamy eyes.


----------



## Ken N Tx

QuickSilver said:


> Ohhh..  Ken... just look at those dreamy eyes...  Ladies.. does Elvis come to mind??   Handsome devil!





Ameriscot said:


> You're right.  Those are dreamy eyes.



Thank you ladies....


----------



## Pappy

1953 Norwich High School Marching Band. I'm third from left, front row, my foot is helping to keep the drums stacked.


----------



## applecruncher

bumping...

<sigh> I just love this thread.

Ken N Tx...._Kookie, Kookie, lend me your comb _(song by Connie Stevens)

I googled 77 Sunset Strip:
_ 
"Gerald Lloyd "Kookie" Kookson III (played by __Edd Byrnes_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edd_Byrnes_), the __rock and roll_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_and_roll_-loving, wisecracking, hair-combing, __hipster_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_(1940s_subculture)_ and aspiring P.I. who worked as the valet parking attendant at Dino's, the club next door to the detectives' office."_


----------



## LynnD

Kindergarten....next to the last row ..second from the left.


----------



## applecruncher

cute....that little girl behind you - what a head of hair!


----------



## LynnD

Thanks, believe it or not that same girl got pregnant in her senior year of high school.   And the father of the child was a very popular history teacher!  It was quite the scandal.   He left the HS and went to teach at the University.


----------



## AZ Jim

I guess impregnating a high school girl gave him the qualifications to teach in college.  :wtf:


----------



## Josiah

Third from left in front standing row.


----------



## applecruncher

Josiah, nice pic.  Was it some type of high school club?


----------



## LynnD

Very handsome, Josiah.....that wasn't kindergarten though, was it?  High school?


----------



## Falcon

You're a tall one Josh.  Nice group photo.

That guy behind your right shoulder looks like a car coming down the street with both doors open.  LOL


----------



## applecruncher

:rofl1: John


----------



## Shalimar

Lynn, I think you call that 2/3rds of the elephant?? Bad mermaid! Lol.


----------



## Ken N Tx

applecruncher said:


> bumping...
> 
> <sigh> I just love this thread.
> 
> Ken N Tx...._Kookie, Kookie, lend me your comb _(song by Connie Stevens)
> 
> I googled 77 Sunset Strip:
> _
> "Gerald Lloyd "Kookie" Kookson III (played by __Edd Byrnes__), the __rock and roll__-loving, wisecracking, hair-combing, __hipster__ and aspiring P.I. who worked as the valet parking attendant at Dino's, the club next door to the detectives' office."_



Thank you....


----------



## applecruncher

bumping.....want to give the newer folks a chance to look thru this and CONTRIBUTE/POST, please!


----------



## AZ Jim

Good idea!!  Come on those not in here....let's see it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Already posted my hs grad pic but here is age 10 and 6.


----------



## ndynt

You were adorable, Annie.  I cannot find any of me...even joined Classmates to see if they had my high school yearbook. The one they have is for a private boy's school.  Surprisingly, many members of my graduating class and several before mine are still living.  Did not expect that.


----------



## Meanderer

High school Sr picture - 1961.


----------



## Lara

...awww,* annie*, such a cutie pie. And *meanderer* too! Here is one of me in high school my senior year. That's not an alcoholic drink although it appears that way. I remember my boyfriend's parents were celebrating their anniversary with a celebration and my parents were there too.


----------



## applecruncher

Lara, VERY pretty! 

Meanderer, you look like a future surgeon.

Thanks for posting, folks.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh lara you were beautiful...still are of course, but you had film star looks as a teen.. 


I haven't got any high school pictures... and I only have one class photo taken of me when I was about 6, but there's so many of us in the class you can barely make me out anyway.. LOL..


----------



## hollydolly

You know what Annie, you still look a lot like that now..only older of course, I'd still have been able to guess that was you if I hadn't known.


----------



## ndynt

Such beautiful pictures.  Lara you were lovely and Meanderer ...so handsome.  Love this thread.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, folks!  Meanderer, very handsome!  Lara, gorgeous!


----------



## applecruncher

bump...we want MORE! :waiting:


----------



## 3horsefarm

Sorry, can't help ya. School pics had to be paid for where I went, and my single mom couldn't afford it. I loved her anyway.


----------



## Shirley

Taken at the fair in my senior year.


----------



## applecruncher

Lovely, Shirley.  I'm a red lipstick gal, too. Thanks for posting.

Regarding costs, I recall the year book was $10 (using the inflation calculator that’s about $70 in today’s dollars).  The senior pics were expensive…about $30 I think, which would be over $200.  I was working and paid for them myself.  Had mine taken twice, first with longer hair and glasses....didn't like them...then again after short haircut and contact lenses.


----------



## 3horsefarm

I was kept busy raising my younger sibs while mom worked. No time for ANOTHER job.


----------



## Shirley

AC, yours is beautiful.


----------



## applecruncher

Thanks, back then I was still into a little touch of pinkish frosted lipstick, if any.


----------



## LindaE

I don't have an exact one taken at my actual school (at least none that I have scanned to my computer) but this is me at 18.


----------



## Asian Butterfly

I would say all the ladies here are pretty


----------



## applecruncher

Time for a :bump: Newer members, enjoy and feel free to post your own! 

(p.s. Shirley, what happened to your pic? I recall seeing it, but it's gone.)

(p.s #2 - 911, are we goona have to put out an APB for your hs pic?)


----------



## fureverywhere

Hum, high school for me was much embarrassment and frustration. They considered bullying "character building". So yeah this was me in high school...


----------



## Linda

The only HS photo I have from school is this one.  I was almost 15. 1963


----------



## applecruncher

Thanks, Linda!

ahhh, the hair spray/hair rollers companies got rich during those years.


----------



## Linda

For sure Applecruncher, Just smelling hair spray brings back the memories.  Of course, I haven't smelt any hair spray in a long time.  Remember trying to sleep on rollers?  I've really enjoyed looking at everyone's photos.  I just found this thread yesterday.


----------



## applecruncher

*bump*

So newer members can take a look and also contribute.


----------



## imp

Louis said:


> Wow! The girls here are stunning.
> 
> *Water...I need water*!!   :love_heart:



Did you not mean COLD WATER?   imp


----------



## imp

QuickSilver said:


> My great Aunt used to live at the corner of Western and Belmont, so that's the only reason I know Lane existed.  Back in the day, the North side was a different world.  Still is in some respects..



Geez! A short walk to Riverview! The old man refused to drive us there more often than once yearly, from Berwyn! Remember the funky little roller-coaster that had twists and turns, maybe called something like Caterpiller? Two sat in a car one in front of the other. As a senior I took a girl, freshman, to Riverview, she sat in front of me, on my lap, so to speak. 

First time I had a girl sit that way!  Oh, my...........

imp


----------



## tnthomas

Well here's my high school photo, I was 17 at the time in U.S. Army basic training in 1969 at Ft. Ord, Calif.   Seated next to my beloved grandmother on a family visit weekend.   BTW, I did receive my GED(high school equivalency) while in Basic Training.


----------



## Sassycakes

1963 !Wow where did the time go ! That was the only year I decided to color my hair black I thought it would look better than my brown hair !haha


----------



## imp

AZ Jim said:


> Good idea!! *....let's see Come on those not in hereit*.



 Not high school, but not much later either. I have almost no pics from high school days. This was taken in Northern California when I was 23. A very  memorable time for me. Downhill ever since......imp


----------



## applecruncher

Nice pics, folks!  Sassycakes, very pretty.


----------



## hollydolly

I was gonna say the same...sassycakes,  that's such a beautiful photo...very grown up, and sophisticated looking too , how old were you ?


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> I was gonna say the same...sassycakes,  that's such a beautiful photo...very grown up, and sophisticated looking too , how old were you ?



I graduated when I was still 17 yrs old.


----------



## Karen99

Me, barely 18..pic was by a friend for a college photography class.


----------



## applecruncher

Pretty, Karen99!  Thanks for posting. Come on, folks. Weigh in.

Best hairdos that make me smile:
Guys: Louis, hands down.
Girls: 3 way tie: QuickSilver, Mrs Robinson, & NancyNGA.

_*I love this thread! (Who started it? Oh. :shucks:  :grin*_


----------



## Karen99

I loved everyone's pics.  Soo fun


----------



## nan

All pretty,and handsome looking people,unfortunately I don't have any high school pictures as I didn't go to high school,only straight to work.from primary.


----------



## Bobw235

Senior Prom, 1973.


----------



## applecruncher

Darn, Bob, pic won't show.  Anyone else able to see?


----------



## Bobw235

applecruncher said:


> Darn, Bob, pic won't show.  Anyone else able to see?



There was something weird about that post and I tried to fix it.  I can see the picture, but it also had an attachment below and it looked weird.  Anyway, here's the picture again.


----------



## applecruncher

Thanks! Is that your wife (or another girl)?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Prom 1962 Me and my wife.
.


----------



## Bobw235

applecruncher said:


> Thanks! Is that your wife (or another girl)?


Another girl from school.  Met my eventual wife later that year at college....and never looked back.


----------



## applecruncher

Bobw235 said:


> Another girl from school. Met my eventual wife later that year at college....and never looked back.



aahh, I see. Like your 1973 hair, btw.


----------



## Bobw235

applecruncher said:


> aahh, I see. Like your 1973 hair, btw.



Believe me, it did not stay that way once I got to college.   Grew it long and had a mustache.  My mother hated it!


----------



## PurpleHaze




----------



## PurpleHaze

^^I cannot even begin to imagine that I could do any of the stunts now that I did then in 1975-1977!^^ Well, okay, if EMS is on standby and I don't cause too many tsunamis when I land after a very bad back spring.


----------



## Pinky

Myself on right, with girlfriend, around age 20. Don't have any high school photos, unfortunately. The other one is me, several years ago. 

Love seeing other's high school photos .. really takes me back to fond memories of old school chums and fun times.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful pics Pinky


----------



## Pinky

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful pics Pinky



Thanks Shalimar. This is a fun thread .. one that brings back good memories even though life wasn't so easy back then for my family.


----------



## Trade

8th or 9th Grade, not sure which. 



11th Grade Yearbook


----------



## Shalimar

Gorgeous pic, Trade.


----------



## Trade

Thank you very much Shalimar. 

Now it's your turn.


----------



## Trade

Pinky said:


> Myself on right,



OMG!

You're Cute!


----------



## Sonnydi55

Winning my high schools womanless pageant in 1969 !  Those heels seemed so high at the time ! LOL


----------



## Camper6

High school.  Weren't those the best years in existence for all time?

Heartaches, sadness, tears, and happiness all in four years.


----------



## JaniceM

I'd always thought this was weird, but even more so after seeing everybody else's super photos-  my high school didn't do individual portraits, only class photos for the yearbook;  no senior portraits either-  we had a school photographer who took 4 'proofs,' and students/parents picked the one they wanted for the yearbook.  We didn't get any copies for ourselves.  And the proofs were taken in 'nature' settings-  like the schoolyard.  So I don't have a photo from my school to contribute to this thread.


----------



## Gary O'

Soon after high school

Those were some spats
and the thin belt to match









amazing what time does to a mug

dewy fresh

to

 dusty gnarly











maybe it's not the years
maybe it's the events in those years...


----------



## applecruncher

:bump:

Newer members, enjoy & participate!


----------



## C'est Moi

Decorating for the prom.   (I'm seated on the bottom right.)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I love looking at these old photos. I graduated high school in 1963.


----------



## Warrigal

It is great to look back on photos from our youthful days. I bet most of us at the time could only see our own flaws, never realising how attractive we were because of our youthfulness.. 

The clear eyes, the straight limbs and the fresh skin must inevitably decay but we can still see echoes of our younger selves in the mirror today. 

The years have added to us as they have taken away.  I now have my life's companion by my side as well as grown children and grandchildren, and a wealth of life experiences to compensate for my lost youth.  I also have wisdom to appreciate what I have gained.


----------



## JaniceM

After all these years, I managed to locate a copy of my senior year yearbook, and took a pic of it with my camera phone.


----------



## Pappy

The only one I can find is me and grandpa playing Chinese Checkers. I have no Year book.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> The only one I can find is me and grandpa playing Chinese Checkers. I have no Year book.
> 
> View attachment 47622




ooooh that's a fabulous photo Pappy... wow, and in full colour too....it looks so modern


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I'd always thought this was weird, but even more so after seeing everybody else's super photos-  my high school didn't do individual portraits, only class photos for the yearbook;  no senior portraits either-  we had a school photographer who took 4 'proofs,' and students/parents picked the one they wanted for the yearbook.  We didn't get any copies for ourselves.  And the proofs were taken in 'nature' settings-  like the schoolyard.  So I don't have a photo from my school to contribute to this thread.




We got individual photos for our families , which they had to pay for)  but not for any school year book.... but they were so terrible most people burned theirs, including me..


----------



## applecruncher

:bump:

Newer members enjoy & participate.


----------



## Seeker

Prom 1977....We matched way back then, still a match....


----------



## Keesha

Seeker said:


> View attachment 50606
> 
> Prom 1977....We matched way back then, still a match....


Wow Seeker. Look at you. You look gorgeous. Gosh we are almost the same age. 
Thats a nice picture of you ! Do you still have long hair?


----------



## Seeker

> Wow Seeker. Look at you. You look gorgeous. Gosh we are almost the same age.
> Thats a nice picture of you ! Do you still have long hair?



Thank you , you are too kind. No it's shoulder length and very very thin..


----------



## Keesha

Seeker said:


> Thank you , you are too kind. No it's shoulder length and very very thin..



You are most welcome. I supposed I could have looked at your avatar pic. Sorry Seeker. I’m slow.


----------



## wvnewbie

Never "officially" graduated H.S. - would have been ~~ 1955

Here I am in Canada ~~ 1974


----------



## Pinky

wvnewbie said:


> Never "officially" graduated H.S. - would have been ~~ 1955
> 
> Here I am in Canada ~~ 1974
> View attachment 50611



Looking groovy with that headband and shirt


----------



## Seeker

wvnewbie said:


> Never "officially" graduated H.S. - would have been ~~ 1955
> 
> Here I am in Canada ~~ 1974
> View attachment 50611



Far out man!


----------



## Keesha

wvnewbie said:


> Never "officially" graduated H.S. - would have been ~~ 1955
> 
> Here I am in Canada ~~ 1974
> View attachment 50611


Totally  rad man!!!!


----------



## Lara

C'est Moi said:


> Decorating for the prom.   (I'm seated on the bottom right.)
> 
> View attachment 47253


What a pretty picture of you and fun to see your prom decorations! So many wonderful vintage photos and no one in the thread seems to have changed that much. We have a good-looking group here in SF!


----------



## Lara

I posted a different photo way back #91 but I came across this official 1968 yearbook photo.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Lara , you look the spitting image of your beautiful  daughters.... ( or should I say vice versa.)...


----------



## Keesha

Lara, you are pretty darn cute now and as a teenager. 
Beautiful picture.
 I’m not brave enough. :hide:


----------



## Lara

Thank you both so much. 

I was basically just wanting to bump the thread because we have a lot of newcomers and it's a fun thread :grouphug:


----------



## applecruncher

MrsR #54
Louis #26

Love those pics   (hair)


----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> The only one I can find is me and grandpa playing Chinese Checkers. I have no Year book.
> 
> View attachment 47622



Fantastic pic
This could easily have been a Norman Rockwell subject 

Maybe titled;








Sorry

I like to dabble

and this one is so dabblicious


----------



## JaniceM

Lara said:


> I posted a different photo way back #91 but I came across this official 1968 yearbook photo.



You look like Farrah Fawcett when she was young..  different hairstyle, but still quite a resemblance.


----------



## Buckeye

That's me (Hoot) on the right and my new Significant Other on the left.  We went to high school together, but never dated.  We reconnected in late 2016 via FB.


----------



## Keesha

What a lovely couple you make ,  Hoot! The story is so very sweet.


----------



## applecruncher

:bump:

Time for a bump so newer members can enjoy and contribute.


----------



## Ronni

What a fun thread!!!

This is me with my Mum at my first communion


And this is my high school picture:


----------



## Lara

You look like a little angel in the first pic, Ronni...but we know better :laugh: 
And you look so cute and friendly in your HS pic! I'll bet you had a lot of friends


----------



## exwisehe

(I don't look like that now!)


----------



## AprilT

I've not been able to find any pics dating back to HS, earliest I can find is in my early 20s.

Me with my then boyfriend as I was graduating from a nursing course.


Same boyfriend took this picture a couple or years later. He was staying in to study, I was heading out with college friends to a party.  He was a great boyfriend.



I'm throwing in an updated pic of that old boyfriend, we became friends on facebook some years later this decade.  He would have been the one if not for a thousand and one reasons.  We did date again after my divorce.  Just wasn't meant to be. 
No he's not a minister.

View attachment 57137


----------



## Pinky

Loving these awesome retro photos!


----------



## applecruncher

Time for a :bump:


----------



## Pinky

I can't find any high school pics, but here's one of my Grade 3 class (second from left, front row) .. and at 20 at a Xmas work luncheon with a co-worker.


----------



## Buckeye

Our senior pictures are a few posts back. Can you find me and my Significant Other in this one?  Hint - she is in first row, I'm in the back row


----------



## Pinky

Hoot, I'm guessing your S/O is either front row, 3rd from left, or 5th from left. Fair haired 
Harder to spot you .. 3rd from left, second row? or far right, second row?


----------



## Buckeye

Pinky said:


> Hoot, I'm guessing your S/O is either front row, 3rd from left, or 5th from left. Fair haired
> Harder to spot you .. 3rd from left, second row? or far right, second row?



Good Job Pinky - S/O is 3rd from left front row, I'm 3rd from left back row!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Hoot N Annie said:


> Good Job Pinky - S/O is 3rd from left front row, I'm 3rd from left back row!


Are you all wearing handcuffs??


----------



## Pinky

Hoot N Annie said:


> Good Job Pinky - S/O is 3rd from left front row, I'm 3rd from left back row!



Awww, you were both adorable!


----------



## Buckeye

Ken N Tx said:


> Are you all wearing handcuffs??



I'm not sure what this is supposed to mean??  Please explain.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Hoot N Annie said:


> I'm not sure what this is supposed to mean??  Please explain.


Everyone has their hands behind their backs..


----------



## chic

Me at 15 with my mom in our backyard.



Me at 17 in class at school. They were taking candid shots for the yearbook.



Me in college. I looked unhappy, but I wasn't. Loved that shirt! :love_heart:


----------



## Pinky

Lovely photos, Chic .. you look a lot like your mother 

Your shirt reminds me of Peter Max art.


----------



## Warrigal

Wow, Chic. You look very much like my youngest grand daughter, especially in that last photo.







.


----------



## 911

Not if my life depended on it. I have a few friends that peek in here now and then and it wouldn’t be in my best interest if one of them was to see my picture. They would have a good time with it. I am sure of that.


----------



## RadishRose

Chic, you'e a real beauty!


----------



## Pinky

I was around 18 here


----------



## applecruncher

Time for a :bump:

Newer members can enjoy/contribute.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> I was around 18 here
> 
> View attachment 61680



oh yes I missed Pinky- another stunner!


----------



## applecruncher

:bump:


----------



## mike4lorie

40 years ago...I'm the one in lighter shirt...


----------



## applecruncher

Time for a bump. 
Newer members can enjoy/participate.


----------



## AnnieA

This is the type thread that makes me miss the 'like' comment feature of the old forum format.  @applecruncher  - you could've had a modeling career!


----------



## applecruncher

@AnnieA    aawww, thanks, nice thing to say.


----------



## hypochondriac

best I can do is circa 1966. Im the older one in the middle.


----------



## hypochondriac

chic said:


> View attachment 60988
> Me at 15 with my mom in our backyard.
> 
> View attachment 60989
> 
> Me at 17 in class at school. They were taking candid shots for the yearbook.
> 
> View attachment 60990
> 
> Me in college. I looked unhappy, but I wasn't. Loved that shirt! :love_heart:


surely you had a career as a model !


----------



## chic

hypochondriac said:


> surely you had a career as a model !
> 
> 
> Yes, I did some modeling in my college years. I wasn't a cover girl though, sadly.


----------



## Lc jones

Night of the junior prom


----------



## 911

Lc, how tall are you, if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## hypochondriac

Lc jones said:


> View attachment 74997Night of the junior prom


nice photo lc


----------



## Lc jones

911 said:


> Lc, how tall are you, if you don’t mind my asking?


5’9


----------



## Lc jones

Lc jones said:


> 5’9


We are a tall family my husband is 6 foot four


----------



## 911

I could tell from your photo that you were taller than the average female. I go 6’2” and would have liked to have stopped at 6’. Buying clothes, especially slacks, can be a job at times.


----------



## 911

hypochondriac said:


> nice photo lc



I agree, but who doesn’t like a pretty girl?


----------



## Lc jones

911 said:


> I agree, but who doesn’t like a pretty girl?


Thank you!


----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## applecruncher

Time for a bump so newer members can enjoy and participate.


----------



## Keesha

Lc jones said:


> We are a tall family my husband is 6 foot four


You must make a very handsome couple. 
5’9” is quite tall.


----------



## Silverfox

Senior Year Picture-1965 (17 years old)


----------



## hellomimi

Camper6 said:


> High school.  Weren't those the best years in existence for all time?
> 
> Heartaches, sadness, tears, and happiness all in four years.


YES!!! 

It's the happiest 4 yrs of my life ~ crushes, first love,  heartaches, tears but more of laughter  in all those years.


----------



## PamfromTx

Will my high school graduation picture do?!?   05/1972


----------



## Gaer

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 109685Will my high school graduation picture do?!?   05/1972


Pamela, You look the same!


----------



## PamfromTx

Gaer said:


> Pamela, You look the same!


Ha, I wish.... but thank you, @Gaer


----------



## Lewkat

Senior in H.S. 1950.


----------



## applecruncher

Time for another "bump", so newer members can enjoy & participate.


----------



## bowmore

Last week Ancestry had a free deal to look up yearbooks. I found my photo and did not even recognize myself LOL


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> High school.  Weren't those the best years in existence for all time?
> 
> Heartaches, sadness, tears, and happiness all in four years.


No. I have to add more only due to forum rules


----------



## Keesha

Ken N Tx said:


> Prom 1962 Me and my wife.
> .
> View attachment 26198


What an attractive couple. Your wife’s dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Keesha said:


> What an attractive couple. Your wife’s dress is gorgeous!


Thank you..


----------



## Keesha

Ken N Tx said:


> Thank you..


You’re welcome!


----------



## Camper6

Keesha said:


> No. I have to add more only due to forum rules


I'm laughing because I know what you mean.
After graduation I went to a high school reunion at the school.   We were supposed to sit in the auditorium seats where we sat when school started.
I was the only one there from my class.
When I saw one of my old classmates I asked him why he didn't show up.  He said,"Why would I go there, I hated school".


----------



## Treacle

I can only find a few newspaper cuttings of my time in secondary school with our choir. I was about 14/15. In one photo I am on the first row far left and in the second I am looking around Johnny Morris. (Don't know why. I hate having my photo taken now but perhaps I was young and naieve)


----------



## Mr. Ed

Nominated Most Courteous High School Superlative 1973
Taken inside the Governor's Mansion, Atlanta Ga. & High School Auditorium


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> I'm laughing because I know what you mean.
> After graduation I went to a high school reunion at the school.   We were supposed to sit in the auditorium seats where we sat when school started.
> I was the only one there from my class.
> When I saw one of my old classmates I asked him why he didn't show up.  He said,"Why would I go there, I hated school".


If we were taking about Junior High I would have been on board. Junior High ( grades 7/8 ) were, by far, my best years. We had great teachers, great students and great trips away without parents so we could actually bond with some of our fellow students. There was a Junior High reunion that I DO wish I went to. Apparently I was one of the few who didn’t go. From what I heard it was a real success. The most popular couple got married, had kids which were then in the same class taught by one of our teachers who was still there.
It made me smile. They were beautiful &  popular but NICE.

Going from THAT to high school totally sucked. I didn’t fit in with anyone at high school except for the band nerds   and later bad kids


----------



## Camper6

I played basketball and football and my girlfriend was a cheerleader at a rival school.

It was a fun time.  Perhaps too much fun and not enough study.

But there was one class that I thought I would never use and that was cooking.

It turns out that one was the most valuable now.  I love cooking for myself and experimenting with different recipes.


----------



## drifter

Sorry, no pictures. I went to high school for only one week.


----------



## dobielvr

No pic either.  I was there tho.
Long straight hair, parted down the middle.  This was 1972..(graduated)

We moved, so I really didnt know too many people or have close friendships.  Sometimes I would leave at lunch and go to another high school to see my friends.
Didnt really care for high school i guess, because of that.


----------



## drifter

We moved around a lot and I was for many elementary years pulled out of school
and a year or two in Jr. High to work in the cotton fields. Start to school the day
after Labor Day (always) then pulled out of school during the first week of October,
sometime in late September, then barely passing most subjects, I failed to get
some of the basics necessary to do high school work. But there is a lot we can
learn on or own and since release from miltary service, most of my life, I have
studied something. I went to nine schools. I was always the new guy and the dummy.


----------



## Camper6

drifter said:


> We moved around a lot and I was for many elementary years pulled out of school
> and a year or two in Jr. High to work in the cotton fields. Start to school the day
> after Labor Day (always) then pulled out of school during the first week of October,
> sometime in late September, then barely passing most subjects, I failed to get
> some of the basics necessary to do high school work. But there is a lot we can
> learn on or own and since release from miltary service, most of my life, I have
> studied something. I went to nine schools. I was always the new guy and the dummy.


You deserve a first class medal.


----------



## peppermint

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love looking at these old photos. I graduated high school in 1963.
> 
> View attachment 47255


High Ruth


----------



## Gaer

Treacle said:


> I can only find a few newspaper cuttings of my time in secondary school with our choir. I was about 14/15. In one photo I am on the first row far left and in the second I am looking around Johnny Morris. (Don't know why. I hate having my photo taken now but perhaps I was young and naieve)


Treacle, You are BEAUTIFUL!  but these are the only photos you have from that period of time?


----------



## JimBob1952

I have photos from high school.  But they are not going up on SF!


----------



## Gaer

JimBob1952 said:


> I have photos from high school.  But they are not going up on SF!


Come on!  Let's see em!  
I'll show you mine if you show me yours!  hahaha!


----------



## Gaer

me and my two best friends, Barb (left) andDeani (in front.  I'm in the white shirt.


----------



## JimBob1952

Never gonna happen.  Think of a young Warren Beatty (actually he went to my high school) and you'll be right on target.


----------



## Gaer

JimBob1952 said:


> Never gonna happen.  Think of a young Warren Beatty (actually he went to my high school) and you'll be right on target.


OK, NOW we gotta see it!  hahaha!


----------



## JimBob1952

Well, if you insist...


----------



## Gaer

JimBob1952 said:


> Well, if you insist...
> 
> View attachment 123062


Wow!  You should be in the movies!  hahahaha!


----------



## JimBob1952

Let's put it this way, Gaer, you are/were the kind of girl who wouldn't have gone out with me in high school!


----------



## Gaer

JimBob1952 said:


> Let's put it this way, Gaer, you are/were the kind of girl who wouldn't have gone out with me in high school!


hahahahahaha!


----------



## applecruncher

@JimBob1952

Okay, okay, we get it. You don't want to post your high school pic. Fine. 

This thread isn't a free-for-all chatroom... it's for those who do want to post their pic and for others to enjoy.


----------



## Treacle

Gaer said:


> Treacle, You are BEAUTIFUL!  but these are the only photos you have from that period of time?


@Gaer I have moved so many times over the years that I don't have a lot of photos. I kept the scrapbook because of my time in the choir which I loved. I have a few photos when I was younger and I did have an album which may or may not be in the attic with a few other photos for that time or later but the newspaper ones were at hand. Thank you for your kind words. I always lacked confidence and thought I looked horrible in photos so didn't have many taken. If I get up into the attic I will have a rummage.


----------



## JimBob1952

applecruncher said:


> @JimBob1952
> 
> Okay, okay, we get it. You don't want to post your high school pic. Fine.
> 
> This thread isn't a free-for-all chatroom... it's for those who do want to post their pic and for others to enjoy.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

This is the only teen pic I have available right now... junior high drill team in 70's 

My highschool graduation pic was formal with a black "drape" over my shoulders that was supposed to look like a strapless gown.  I am a reserved person and was *very* uncomfortable with all that skin showing...  the photographer got it adjusted where he thought it looked good, then when he turned his back to do something with the camera, I'd wiggle just a little to bring the neckline up a little... he saw and matter-a-factly pushed it back where he thought it was good.  I think we did that like three times before I gave up, lol.


----------



## Linda

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 124052
> 
> This is the only teen pic I have available right now... junior high drill team in 70's
> 
> My highschool graduation pic was formal with a black "drape" over my shoulders that was supposed to look like a strapless gown.  I am a reserved person and was *very* uncomfortable with all that skin showing...  the photographer got it adjusted where he thought it looked good, then when he turned his back to do something with the camera, I'd wiggle just a little to bring the neckline up a little... he saw and matter-a-factly pushed it back where he thought it was good.  I think we did that like three times before I gave up, lol.





CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 124052
> 
> This is the only teen pic I have available right now... junior high drill team in 70's
> 
> My highschool graduation pic was formal with a black "drape" over my shoulders that was supposed to look like a strapless gown.  I am a reserved person and was *very* uncomfortable with all that skin showing...  the photographer got it adjusted where he thought it looked good, then when he turned his back to do something with the camera, I'd wiggle just a little to bring the neckline up a little... he saw and matter-a-factly pushed it back where he thought it was good.  I think we did that like three times before I gave up, lol.


I too am reserved and I doubt the photographer would get away with that today.


----------



## Linda

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 124052
> 
> This is the only teen pic I have available right now... junior high drill team in 70's
> 
> My highschool graduation pic was formal with a black "drape" over my shoulders that was supposed to look like a strapless gown.  I am a reserved person and was *very* uncomfortable with all that skin showing...  the photographer got it adjusted where he thought it looked good, then when he turned his back to do something with the camera, I'd wiggle just a little to bring the neckline up a little... he saw and matter-a-factly pushed it back where he thought it was good.  I think we did that like three times before I gave up, lol.


That is a nice photo.  Very pretty girl.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Linda said:


> That is a nice photo.  Very pretty girl.



thank you Linda


----------



## exwisehe

no pics for me.


----------



## exwisehe

none


----------

